# The Pride of Ownership



## Herald (Feb 7, 2007)

Following is a snipet of a sermon I am working on that will carry the title of this thread. I will be delivering this message on Sunday February 18th. As I reflect on the struggles I have had in my Christian walk, I realize that I was all too often waiting for that figurative light bulb to go off in my head. "Aha! So that's the key!" Then would usher in a new period in my life when I live in obedience to God and His word without repeatedly crashing and burning. It has dawned on me that the key has not been hidden from me. It is really quite simple. *The problem is one of ownership.* The answer is not theological Calvinism, but practical Calvinism (or better yet, Calvinism lived). 

Please pray that my exegesis will be sound and my development of this concept will be clear and conscise. Also pray that it will be used by God to call His saints to action within our local fellowship. I will be posting a link to the finished manuscript (on my blog) after it is completed.

Soli Deo Gloria!



> The Pride of Ownership
> 
> *NAS Romans 12:1* I urge you therefore, brethren, by the mercies of God, to present your bodies a living and holy sacrifice, acceptable to God, which is your spiritual service of worship. 2 And do not be conformed to this world, but be transformed by the renewing of your mind, that you may prove what the will of God is, that which is good and acceptable and perfect.
> 
> ...


----------

